# The Real Tony Dean .....



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

All you guys that ripped Tony every time he attempted to express his opinion on the site might be interested in seeing that even after being treated like sh*t on this site, he cares enough about the resource to give this site a plug in its "Adopt A Pothole" fund drive.

Disagreeing with Tony is OK, but crossing the line and treating him like an anti-hunting, anti-conservationist isn't going to help any sportsman.

Here's the email I sent Tony one night last week and first thing the next day he had it posted on his site. Goes to show what a class act he is.

Tony,

I strongly agree with your comments "I just wish hunters could get as involved with real problems such as saving what wetlands remain, as they can with things like non-resident hunters. Lose the wetlands and non-residents become a moot point."

Nodak Outdoors is currently raising funds to donate to the Delta Waterfowl Adopt A Pothole program.

I know that your attempt to personally respond to individuals who disagreed with you on the Nodak Outdoors site have just led to more attacks and non-productive discussion. As your well aware, with the free forum internet discussion boards, there are bound to be a few people who cross the line of productive discussion. In a perfect world SD would allow 25K non-residents with ND doing the same and the whole non-resident waterfowl debate wouldn't be so heated.

If you could give this fund drive a plug, it would be much appreciated, but I understand if you choose not to.

Thanks,
Tim Morris
Fargo, ND


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

:roll: All I say is "you get what you give" In wetlands & talk forums & Life


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Kudos to you Tim. Tony is a great guy, does so much for the outdoors and sportsmen, aan should be praised not ridiculed.

Fletching where do you get off. You speak harshly about everyone who doesn't hold your exact opinion on each post. You sure think your pretty important don't you. The last person who should be slammed is Tony Dean.
Fletchy,

.

That is how important to me and others that think like me your are to us. Like an annoying gnat waiting to be squashed.

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That was very nice of Tony to help out our cause.

Which I'd like to remind we still need more donations to meet our goal.

For anyone who donates at least the minimum $25, I'll throw in a year's membership to Nodak Outdoors for free.

$25 you get a Delta Membership, Nodak Membership, and proof that your dollars are at work for the future.

Let's get some more donations in guys!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Chris, That's a great offer. I've emailed a few friends that have been thinking about joining. Hopefully a few will take you up on it.


----------

